# 20 gauge Riffled Barrel



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

To all you with more knowledge than i. I have a 12 gauge 870 express without a scope and i am very accurate to about 50 yards with rifled slugs.... above that i am wasting shots and feel a scoped 20 gauge shooting sabots with a rifled barrel is the way to go. 
I am considering buying a 20 gauge strickly for gun hunting deer so as to not have to mount and adjust a scope each year since i use my 12-870 for hunting about anything possible. 
I am curious if anyone knows why advertised rifled barrels only come in 20 - 22" long barrels.... are there longer rifled barrels in the 20 gauge? and if so do you need a longer barrel? 
Also anyone have any suggestions on which brand i should look at? 

I have always been a Remington fan but am open to ideas.... thanks to all!!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

A longer barrel would not do you any good. If you are going to get a rifled barrel get one with the scope tang. Short of drilling and tapping the reciever this has proved to be the most reliable setup.

Only use the rifled barrel if you plan on using the sabot slugs. They are expensive but are capable of good accuracy out of a rifled barrel. You can reasonably expect a 1-1/2 group to a 2-1/2 group out to 100 yards. When you buy a scope buy the best you can afford. I have had other hunters tell me why spend 250 when an 89 scope is just as good. Truth is they are not as good. A high quality 1-4 variable or fixed 4X will do the job. Also do not economize on the ring get what you can afford there too.

Some will tell you that a twenty gauge is not enough gun for deer hunting. I have killed more deer with a twenty then twelve gauge. If you need to budget get a 12 gauge rifled barrel for your 870. The tang mount will permit barrel change without removing the scope. Hastings or Remington produces barrels that do an excellent job.


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mossberg makes a barrell for the 870 as well. Ported and cantilevered mount that is very reasonably priced.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ported does nothing but make a shotgun louder...

if you want budget, check the h&r ultra slug hunter... i've killed numerous deer with it


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A friend of mine went out this year, he used a Mossberg bolt action that he told me was deadly accurate, I know you said you are a Remington guy(I am to) just thought I would throw that out there as I have also read in gun mags that the Mossberg is a winner, he has a 1 1/2X4 Bushnell on his which is a lower end scope, but he said it was all he needed for the ranges in which he would feel safe to shoot a slug, I also would suggest get what your budget can stand on optics, I used to use mostly lower end optics on my rifles but have since got hooked on the Leupold/Burris scopes, I dont think Remington offers any longer slug barrels, if I was to buy a Remington shotgun I would stick with the Remington barrels, thats just me though, I paid about $175 for my Remington rifled slug barrel last year in 20 gauge, Dicks has alot of Remington guns on sale right now I think you can get a 870 Express in 12 or 20 gauge for a little more than $200 with the rebate.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> ported does nothing but make a shotgun louder...


If this is true then why are most high end end trap guns ported??? 

Porting on a shotgun barrell does two things:

1. Reduce recoil- or 'felt recoil'
2. Reduce muzzle lift

Both allow in theory for a faster, more accurate follow up shot.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Dakota is right. I believe porting is a definite advantage to a slug gun, especially 12 gauge.

Lg_mouth


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

dakotaman said:


> If this is true then why are most high end end trap guns ported???
> 
> Porting on a shotgun barrell does two things:
> 
> ...


your forgot to post the part of the article that you copied where they said:

"Porting
Porting, in which a series of holes are cut with an electrical discharge machine in the barrel near the muzzle, redirects expanding gases upward, suppressing muzzle lift. Larry Kelly of Mag-na-port International (586-469-6727; www.magnaport.com) invented porting in 1971, although the old Cutts Compensator offered similar benefits when it was introduced back in the 30s.

I notice quite a difference in kick between ported and unported barrels, especially if I shoot more than a box of shells through the gun. If your gun is a cheek-biter, ports can ease your pain by redirecting recoil from your face to your shoulder, and the reduced muzzle lift means quicker follow-up shots.

Unfortunately, ports arent always suitable in the field. They make guns louder, and in duck blinds and goose pits a ported barrel can ring the ears of the person sitting next to you. Approximate Cost: $80 for a single barrel; $120 for o/us. The Verdict: Yes for target or dove guns. No for anything else.

Barrel work voids many factory warranties and is not for do-it-yourselfers unless you have digits to lose. Leave it to the prosBriley, Mag-na-port, Seminole Gunworks (800-980-3344; www.seminolegun.com), Ballistic Specialties (800-276-2550; www.angleport.com)to make your gun hit harder and shoot softer. It wont cost you an arm and a leg, nor any of your fingers, either."

also read:

" Porting is where a series of specially designed small holes are electrically made in the barrels near the muzzle. The barrels are ported for two reasons, both related to recoil: 1) it reduces felt recoil by taking some of the expanding powder gas and "venting" it so it slows/reduces recoil. 2) it reduces "muzzle jump" (where your barrels may jump upward on the shot) so you can recover and get a second shot off quicker. Both issues can be significant factors in your particular shooting. The tradeoffs are that the muzzle blast noise is more noticeable to people standing beside you, and there is a bit of burned powder residue on the barrels and ports that must be cleaned periodically. There is still debate regarding porting, (some love it, some don't) and it comes down to personal preference."

so if you want the muzzle brake effect, just install one.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

My 870 is ported and I don't think any deer I ever killed with ever heard the muzzle blast. If you want less recoil on your shoulder and cheek I recommend you getting it done. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> your forgot to post the part of the article that you copied where they said:
> 
> "Porting
> Porting, in which a series of holes are cut with an electrical discharge machine in the barrel near the muzzle, redirects expanding gases upward, suppressing muzzle lift. Larry Kelly of Mag-na-port International (586-469-6727; www.magnaport.com) invented porting in 1971, although the old Cutts Compensator offered similar benefits when it was introduced back in the ?30s.


Haven't read that article but thanks for the link. I'll keep them in mind should I ever decideto have it done. I guess since you took the time to read it then you already know that porting does more than 'just make a shotgun louder.'

Mind you that "felt" recoil is under quotes because recoil is subjective!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

sorry if it came across that way, tone of voice is pretty tough to hear over the internet 

was not trying to come across as abrasive, sorry if it did.


----------



## Silver Streak (Sep 1, 2006)

The key to any slug gun is to keep shooting slugs until you find the one that the gun likes. If you want to dedicate a gun to deer and keep the price down the mossburg with the rifled barrel is a good choice - you can get them with all the bells. I have used one for the past 5 years and been pleased with the performance ,once I started using sabots. I have killed deer at well over 100 yards with this gun and the winchester partition gold sabots. Be sure and pick up a can of brake cleaner or other plastic solvent to clean the rifled barrel - what you can't see can sure mess with your groups.


----------

